# How Would YOU Set Up My Closet?



## blownupnostril (Feb 27, 2009)

hey everyone soon i will be getting a 400W Hps System With MH conversion bulb. This time around i plan on using my closet space instead of some sort of box. My demensions i plan on using are 7 feet high 3 foot depth and 4 foot wide i can block off any space so i would like you guys to let me know how you would set it up and how many plants you think i would be able to grow at once please lend me your advice as it will be GREATLY APPRECIATED. I am also including pics so you have an idea of what im using. what would you suggest i add to this or use in this closet. Thanks "BLOWN"


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*i use a closet to grow 7ft x2ftx 1.5ft ,,,i have an fan at the top of the door talikng out the heat ,,,1 in the bottom pushing in fresh air ,,and 2 circulating in side with a 400 hps ,,,at the moment i am in the middle of harvesting 7 plants ,,,check out my bluemystic journal in the link below  

goodluck eace:*


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 27, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *i have an fan at the top of the door talikng out the heat ,,,*


 
sorry couldnt resist UKgirl where can i get a fan that talks the heat out


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> sorry couldnt resist UKgirl where can i get a fan that talks the heat out


 
:rofl: good call


----------



## scatking (Feb 27, 2009)

How about some reflective mylar on the walls


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 27, 2009)

yep i think ima grab some


----------

